# Does good oral skills compensate for small penis?



## 1standingout (Jul 31, 2009)

I want to get womens' opinion on how they feel about men with average to small penises and weather they have better oral skills then men with larger penises. I am on the smaller side of things and I have always felt that I had to go that extra mile to compensate for my lack of size. I started performing oral at age 12 and I luv it. I've been told that I was pretty good at it and now take pride in performing it well. I have been told that men with large penises sometimes feel that their size should be enough to get their women where they need be (The Big O). Any women have any opiniones on this?


----------



## 1standingout (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Star!


----------



## 1standingout (Jul 31, 2009)

In my other post I mention that my wife has a very large clit. It was really easy to find and it was my first large clit. I think she has the best looking and tasteing p***y I have ever had the pleasure of eating. She also allowes me to spend as much time as need down there to get the job done. If she would let me I would do her daily!


----------



## 1standingout (Jul 31, 2009)

Star I would like to get your opinion on my other post. Cunnilingus vs. Intercourse. Please vote!!! Thanks


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

KUDOS TO YOU Standingout for having GREAT oral skills!
that can DEFINITLEY compensate for a smaller "member" I think EVERY girl wishes she could receive more oral from their partner as well as vice versa for men, its just the most awesome sensation ever 
I really think its wonderful that u enjoy pleasing your girl this way and you take pride in it! 
I think that "some men" NOT all-with "larger" members tend to FORGET that women NEED foreplay
Mine is on the "larger" side and I WISH he would go downtown more often, he goes down about once per month  
Time to have a nice talk with him 
anyway thats really wonderful and your girl is a very lucky woman


----------



## 1standingout (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank Millania077. I am proud of my oral skills. Sometimes I find myself daydreaming of new ways to do it to her. Sometimes thats all I want to do to her. Your H, if you don't mind me saying, is not the wiset of men if he is not eager to taste the sweetest of fruit that is you!!!! If he want eat, pass it this way I surely will!


----------

